# Elgin Racer help



## 41rollfast (Mar 26, 2015)

From my reaserch these were made in 1935?
Side tank pannels have some damage, were these two halves supposed to come apart??
I'm missing the brake rod ANYONE HAVE PICTIRES OF THE BRAKE SYSTEM!?
Rear wheels are wrong. Missing front tire.
What do these go for?










I would like to see a catalog page and some pictures as reference please!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 26, 2015)

Just search for "elgin racer" on this site.  Gobs o'info.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 29, 2015)

1935 Elgin Racer 
This is Mine Hope it Helps.
All Original, Seam in Middle of tank ( 2 piece)

.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 29, 2015)

MOre Picts. Good Luck !!


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 29, 2015)

That helps soooo much!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 30, 2015)

Your Welcome ,
If you need something else PM.


----------

